
What Did Tommy Read? - whatami
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/soldiers-reading-western-front/
======
slededit
The lack of a concrete conclusion was unsatisfying but it does play to their
larger point. Overall it was an interesting summary of reading during a period
of history and I respect they attempt to make no conclusions of their own
except "it was complicated".

~~~
billfruit
The article failed to mention enough titles and authors by name, that would
have atleast helped the modern reader to try some of them.

